# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Tennis star Naomi Osaka Exposes Sports? Mental-Health Risks from social anxiety

## Flavor

Tennis star Naomi Osaka Exposes Sports? Mental-Health Risks from social anxiety and depression with French Open Exit. 

So remember everyone on this site even successful people suffer from social anxiety or depression. We are not losers, cowards or bad people. Plenty of highly successful people suffer from this is as well. We are not alone and I think Naomi Osaka has shown great courage in speaking out. What does everyone think?

Psychiatrist who?s treated actors, athletes for social anxiety and depression glad tennis star spoke out | MUSC | Charleston, SC

----------

